# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > سوال: ابزار مانیتورینگ در سطح نرم افزار

## sirafemaa

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید
دنبال ابزارهایی برای مانیتور کردن Available بودن در سطح نرم افزار هستیم. که تشخیص بدیم یک نرم افزار (حالا تحت وب - یا مدل کلاینت سروری دسکتاپ) زنده و در حال کار هست یا خیر؟
برای این کار نرم افزارهایی مثل Solarwinds هست که پورت های SQL و IIS یک سرور رو چک می کنند و به محض Down شدن گزارش میدن. ولی نه، دنبال ابزارهایی هستیم که مانیتورینگ رو در سطح نرم افزار انجام بدن. مثلا ممکنه پورت SQL و IIS درست کار می کنن ولی خود نرم افزار کرش کرده باشه به خاطر یه باگ.
راهی هست که بشه مانیتورینگ در سطح نرم افزار انجام بشه ؟

تشکر

----------

